

Man abuses CCTV camera before walking into lamp post - piqufoh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2012/nov/29/man-abuses-cctv-camera-lamp-post-video

======
bediger4000
Ha ha ha! Very funny.

Why did the West Midlands Police release this particular video, and not the
video that shows someone making rude gestures at the cameras for a very long
time indeed, and then hailing a cab and riding away?

My point is that this particular video is very funny, and the rude person in
question does get his/her comeuppance. But the fact that it exists at all is
questionable. How many sequences of large chested women sauntering down the
street exist on West Midlands Police PC's? How many sequences of knee-
tremblers after pub closings get captured and "reviewed" many, many time?
Clearly, the West Midlands police are reviewing the video in person, and can
save and retain and post videos on the general internet.

This video just presages a release of many videos that abuse the privacy of,
and demonstrate contempt for the West Midlands general populace.

~~~
piqufoh
Agreed. This is a result of me clicking and laughing, and not thinking and
judging. Who knows what other (less publicly appreciable) clips are being
passed about West Mids police.

